# Question about electric motor mount in my '04 Maxima



## Maxima66 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hello - New to this forum, hoping for some good advice. I have an '04 Maxima with 148K miles on it, running fine and plan to keep it awhile. I service it at the dealer because my mechanic is excellent, even though I know I'm paying a bit more. He pointed out to me yesterday a leaking front motor mount (the one with the electric motor in it), which will fail state inspection coming up in February. (I could probably take it elsewhere and get it passed if the inspector didn't notice it, but that's another story.) Plus, he pointed out that if the front mount fails, it could stress the other mounts and I could end up replacing all of them instead of just this one.
Bottom line is that I am planning to have it replaced. BUT, the dealer wants $250 for the mount. I looked it up on rockauto.com and it's going for $80. (BeckArnley #1041915) BeckArnley has been around since I was a kid (quite awhile ago), so I know who they are. But when I was a kid, everything wasn't made in China. Here is my concern: I'll be paying 4 hours labor, so I don't want to put in an inferior after-market part and then have it fail on me. Does anyone have direct experience with this part, or any experience on BA quality nowadays? Or should I bite the bullet and go with the genuine Nissan part? Thanks.


----------

